# Same Time, Everyday



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Recently my DP is bothering 24/7, but every night for the past two weeks I have REAL bad symptoms. But the weird thing is that it's always the same time of the night when this happens. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I am not sure if this is relative or not, but everynight around the same time I get dyskinesia symptoms. I guess they are a result of going off of anti psychotic medication. I was on risperdal for a short while as a test trial. Its wierd cause the twitching only comes out at night when I am about to go to bed.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

S O L A R I S said:


> I am not sure if this is relative or not, but everynight around the same time I get dyskinesia symptoms. I guess they are a result of going off of anti psychotic medication. I was on risperdal for a short while as a test trial. Its wierd cause the twitching only comes out at night when I am about to go to bed.


I don't know what caused my facial/torso twitch but it did start after titrating down the ssris and anti-psychotics I'd been popping. It happens almost exclusively when I am sitting down relaxing and comes in groups. My muscles doing a mexican wave without consent, the bastards.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

pancake said:


> I don't know what caused my facial/torso twitch but it did start after titrating down the ssris and anti-psychotics I'd been popping. It happens almost exclusively when I am sitting down relaxing and comes in groups. My muscles doing a mexican wave without consent, the bastards.


I know! whats up with that. Im sort of scared it will show up on my face or something like that. Its not bothering me so much though. Ill wait for it to subside by itself, I guess it would do so in time?

Ugh,


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

S O L A R I S said:


> I know! whats up with that. Im sort of scared it will show up on my face or something like that. Its not bothering me so much though. Ill wait for it to subside by itself, I guess it would do so in time?


I get facial ones occasionally. I mask them, make it all look intentional. Like I am some facial over-emphasizer. So much for obsessing about myself









Are you still on any of the meds? It could just be part of withdrawal syndrome. It being a trial you should make sure to report it







I am not sure my twitch/jerk/myoclonus/whatever was caused by the anti-psychotics but long story short there was a prescription error involved. Since the initial withdrawal the twitch has never gotten worse. It hasn't moved locality. Still all the same spots I had from the start. It 's noticeable when I am stressed but has become quite rare at other times.

Mind you, I knocked my back pretty badly lounging on the sofa when a powerful jerk threw my arms back and there was nowhere for them to go. Bang. Ouch.

Could be worse though: Just think of all the poor bastards passing out on the toilet every day.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, mexican wave eh? 
I can also say I've had a small bit of experience with facial twitching.

It only occurred about the same time during the day in classes and I wasn't sure if it was related to anxiety, my contacts, or Valerian root - but it was kind of on and off for 2 months when I was in classes. My right eye blinked for the twitch and It felt similar to the automation of a sneeze or itch.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Ivan Hawk said:


> It felt similar to the automation of a sneeze or itch.


I agree. It reminds me of sneezing as well. You sort of know it is coming but: there it is already.


----------



## KJameson1959 (Dec 10, 2009)

Lately my DR has been less intense in the morning, then as they day goes on it creeps up and gets worse. Night time is when it's most intense, right before I go to bed.


----------

